# Latrodectus mactans "mexicanus"



## El Johano (Oct 24, 2004)

Previously this was a separate species, L. mexicanus, but it was transferred to mactans. One of the "top 5" most beautiful widows in my book


----------



## D4RK-3L3M3NT (Oct 24, 2004)

Impressive!!!


----------



## Navaros (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, that one is the nicest in my book. :drool: Beats a white widow any day!


----------



## edesign (Oct 24, 2004)

aye! very nice looking spider there!


----------



## swatc1h (Oct 24, 2004)

OMFG freaking nice, looks like a Tiger Widow just something i made up  :clap:


----------

